# How gay friendly is West Yorkshire?



## Zuzana (Apr 16, 2010)

We are thinking of moving to West Yorkshire. And because we are planning to start a family soon, I'd like to know from all you lovely people with children, that live in or around that area, how tolerant the community is towards 'alternative' families.
Thanks so much for any input on this


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Were in Leeds, let us know if you need anything.

Ben n Lea x


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

We lived in Leeds and Bradford...till we moved back to manchester..leeds is better than bradford though but our home town was easily the most accepting and supportive place for us to have our family....depend where in w yorks...some small towns and villages are very traditional and small minded but on the other hand if its todmorden or hebden bridge you'll be in the majority!! Ha Ha...


----------



## kateandflo (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Zu,

We live in Leeds. Although its by no means as liberated as Manchester, I think most people in the city are a bit indifferent towards Gay families. We're both out at work and have had very few negative reactions, infact I've been pleseantly suprised about the support I've had from other women during our long jorney to conception. I think as with any other place, there will always be pockets that are more or less welcome places to live.

Good luck with your move! We're mostly friendly here


----------

